# Rehoming two female dogs into a one female home....glup*



## CrazyJack (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm looking for some advise on how to do just what the title says. I have some GSD friends that are in a spot where they must give up their fur babies. I'm not at all a fan of this, but we are doing this for the dogs, not necessarily for them. One is a 5 yr female GSD with food guarding issues. Hates loud noise, and does not react well to yelling, but other than that is a great and friendly pup. The other dog is a small female 8 lbs 6yr old fur ball. No issues that the current owner is aware of. Our dog is also female and is a 3 yr old GSD that has been the sole pup of the house for those 3 years. She is not the most social dog, but not terrible about it either. She plays kind of hard, but likes to play with dogs that will put up with hard play. Our dog is crate trained and is still crated from time to time when need be. Usually though, she has free rein on part of the house. The incoming dogs have been crate trained, but they have not used them for years. We also have 2 children. 12 and 10 so I am not too worried about them. Our GSD is protective about the kids though. We are starting with walking the dogs as a big group and plan to work them into the house throughout a few visits. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated, and yes, we are *very* aware that this may not work. We are being positive and hoping it does for everyone involved. The only other piece of info that might be helpful, the GSD's came from the same breeder. The older Shepherd would be an Aunt to our dog.
:help:


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

You would create a conflicting situation. They will make with each other before sexual maturity, but will start killing each other later after 2 years of age. Males you can have as many, as you like, they will constantly go into fight, because it is typical of males to threaten each other position in hierarchy, but that is what just happens time to time. Females are different, even two sisters would hate to live in one territory where, their instinct tells them, they might raise puppies. If you want two females - the age difference should be not less than 3 years. Unless, of course, you neuter them at the earliest age before they started disputing.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It all depends on the dogs. I have lived with three female dogs without any problems at all.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree with Ruth on this one. Right now I have three female GSDs ages 6, 5, & 4. The 4 year old was brought in last summer as a new adoption. The other two were adopted when they were 8 months and 1 1/2 years old. They are VERY bonded to each other. 

We can only foster female dogs, due to a permanent male foster who CANNOT be around other male dogs. He is fine with having a harem of spayed roommates, but he goes nutty when he smells a male dog. (he is totally blind). 

We have fostered a variety of female GSDs, of all age groups, since we adopted the 4 year old and everyone gets along OK. Sometimes we have a little posturing when we bring in a new foster, but that is to be expected.

In my humble opinion, it all depends on the personalities of the individual dogs. Same sex aggression can happen with males or females, but in our experience it is the exception, and not the general rule.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I have two female dogs that get along fine, I've had in the past two that wanted to kill each other. It depends on the dog.


----------



## CrazyJack (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the responses! Are there warning signs I should be on the look out for as they meet? Today we are all meeting for the first time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We all want to help, but keep in mind YOUR dog is the priority and she's not asking for new roomies (so far anyways).

I've also had 3 females in the house that got along fine. But I knew the older dog would never be an issue when adding another so just could focus on the new addition. Plus I only added one pup at a time...

So you need to know if the 2 new 'girls' are friendly, trained and love other dogs in general (females in particular). And then have a month or so period of time you can return them if it didn't work out.


----------

